# Anyone competing in the Grant, FL competition 9-24?



## hocus smokus (Aug 30, 2010)

Just looking to see if there's anyone from the boards that will be there. It's gonna be my first contest, not sure what to expect, but I'll do my best and try to have fun. Toughest part is trying to come up with a team name.


----------

